# Paladin and Patriot blend



## sboswell (Feb 9, 2012)

I took Bill Hays original Paladin design and his Patriot design and combined them into one. I basically chopped off the universal forks on the Patriot and put them on the Paladin. I wanted to try the different configurations on the Paladin.

I made this out of Red Oak for my daughter, so it is scaled down. The distance between the forks is about 2 inches instead of 2.5. I took the original size and did a 80% reduction on the copier.

I plan on buying a couple from Bill but I wanted to have a go at this Paladin. I put on 3/4 inch straight bands with 8 inches between pouch and fork. I put on constrictor knots for the ouch ties, I may need to change that. It shoots small steel well in this configuration.

BTW, the slingshot is set up for left handed.

Thanks for the designs Bill.

Steve


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice! Always fun to take a couple of designs and make them your own.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Big Sandy (Jan 26, 2012)

That is pretty cool


----------

